# out with the old in with the new pictuers!!!



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

My before and after pictures!!!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What sort of building was this that was wired in pipe, yet the service is done with SE cable?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No grounding electrode conductors?:whistling2:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

its a two flat in chicago. in existing buildings you can use se. chicago electric code


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> What sort of building was this that was wired in pipe, yet the service is done with SE cable?


Yeah, it looks fine, except I was wondering the same thing. You are in Chicago, I thought emt is mandated there.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

you just cant see the grounding electrode conductor, oviously:whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> its a two flat in chicago. in existing buildings you can use se. chicago electric code


That's no good. That house will burn down now. We all know non metallic wire is hazardous.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

yea, that is only new construction!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

its only hazardius its its done wrong,like not straping it!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> you just cant see the grounding electrode conductor, oviously:whistling2:


Because it's hidden from view, or not there?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

its there its just not in picture, hidden, sorry!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

and yes all electrical work has to be in pipe.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> its there its just not in picture, hidden, sorry!


Don't you mean "They", not "it"?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

yes!!!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

ground rod and street side of plumbing


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I really think you have created a hazardous situation. I know if I installed se , I would not be able to sleep at night.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> ground rod and street side of plumbing


You don't jumper your (typically electrically isolated) water meters?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

man you guys are brutal, oh course i did:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> man you guys are *brutel*, oh course i did:whistling2:


 
Brutal. :laughing:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks good, but seem to be missing some conduit supports.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

its nail straped 3ft from the panel.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Are these main breaker panels with the neutrals and grounds bonded? Because that SE cable only has three conductors in each.

Also, how much would it cost for you to package up one of those fuse panels and ship it to me?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Is that pine attached to the foundation? :lol:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Is that pine attached to the foundation? :lol:


Yeah, that's actually a building code violation, pretty much wherever you are.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Other than that looks great!


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Are those panel listed as flush or surface mount?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Are those panel listed as flush or surface mount?


Panels listed that way? I hate to see flush covers on surface panels myself (pet peeve), but I'd be hard pressed to come up with something that makes that a violation. The panelboard cabinet is the same, regardless of what.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Panels listed that way? I hate to see flush covers on surface panels myself (pet peeve), but I'd be hard pressed to come up with something that makes that a violation. The panelboard cabinet is the same, regardless of what.


I wouldn't know Marc, don't handle that type of stuff often. Just looks very odd, hence my question. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I wouldn't know Marc, don't handle that type of stuff often. Just looks very odd, hence my question. Thanks for your patience.


Okay. I thought you were going to pull some zinger out of the White Book I'd never heard of before. You still might...


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Okay. I thought you were going to pull some zinger out of the White Book I'd never heard of before. You still might...


I'm not that bright. Carry on.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> My before and after pictures!!!!


That pipe on the farthest left side with a 90 and a kick going down to the panel doesn't have a strap within 3 feet. Hell not even within 6 feet! :no:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

ok!!! i ran out of straps!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

A union electrician like you hackin' up the place-not good.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

yep! thanks buddy!:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> ok!!! i ran out of straps!


Can I claim 110.26(A)(3) with that ledge below the panels?

That GEC is maintaining it's stealth, too.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

thats the foundation. its a 80+ year old building


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> its only hazardius its its done wrong,like not straping it!!!


hazardous....strapping....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

thats how they made them back then. did you want me to tear down the building and then put in a new service? come on!!!:whistling2:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

the straping is hazardous! are you serious?:whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> thats how they made them back then. did you want me to tear down the building and then put in a new service? come on!!!:whistling2:


I just can't believe that you are so proud of that service, that you have it as your avatarJayCutlersucksbytheway.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> ok!!! i ran out of straps!


Oh, I see a piece of bx without a box.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> the straping is hazardous! are you serious?:whistling2:


defiantly sirius....

how come in the panel on the left, the installer bent the 3/4" to the right, behind the 1/2" on the left side of the panel?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

oh like this is even better...

Location: Hack City, USA aka New Orleans


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

its all 1/2 in there is no 3/4!!! :no:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> oh like this is even better...
> 
> Location: Hack City, USA aka New Orleans


Don't you ever question my hackery.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

that bx is disconected ... by the way!
its all in pipe now!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

its all in pipe now!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

ny yankees smell like a sewer!:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> that bx is disconected ... by the way!
> its all in pipe now!


It looks good to me.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> ny smells like a sewer!:thumbsup:


So does Bourbon St!:thumbsup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

chicago river smells like


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> chicago river smells like


Is that the one that runs right through the city?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

yep ,we dye it green every st patricks day, but it seems to stay that way!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> its a two flat in chicago. in existing buildings you can use se. chicago electric code


I know you Chicago guys will defend to the death that the "pipe only" rule is logical, but the whole thing is so bogus/transparent it's not even funny. 

If you can use SE cable in an existing building, WHY not in new??? 
I would say in an existing building setting SE cable is FAR more likely to be damaged than in a building built to strict new construction codes. 
And if you don't agree with that philosophy then how can you possibly defend that it should be allowed in existing buildings?

Not as a personal attack, but I love how some Chicago guys consider anything but pipe a sub-standard installation.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

thats chicago, i know! 
i dont have an answer, they make the rules, you know!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I still want to know how you are using 3-wire SE cable. Is this a back to back installation from some meter bases on the other side? Are those main breaker panels.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

2 meters , its a 2 flat.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I still want to know how you are using 3-wire SE cable. Is this a back to back installation from some meter bases on the other side? Are those main breaker panels.


Why would he need anything more than three-wire?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

i am wondering the same thing!


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> its all 1/2 in there is no 3/4!!! :no:


220, 221...whatever....who decided to bend it like that?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Why would he need anything more than three-wire?


Because if the wiring originates from a disconnect somewhere, he'd need four wires.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Because if the wiring originates from a disconnect somewhere, he'd need four wires.


Why four wires?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

main disco is in those panels!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

what pipe bend are you talkin about! it looks good!:thumbup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Why four wires?


I'm not sure what you are baiting me on, but I'll bite. H-H-N-G for a single phase 120/240 V system.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I'm not sure what you are baiting me on, but I'll bite. H-H-N-G for a single phase 120/240 V system.


What do you need a neutral for?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> what pipe bend are you talkin about! it looks good!:thumbup:


 
I think he means why is the pipe marked with the red arrow landed behind the pipe with the blue arrow?










Personally, it looks like you used just the ¾" factory KOs only and didn't enlarge any of the ½" ones to make the pipe runs look better.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> What do you need a neutral for?


Chicago does their own thing. I don't imagine they've caught up to the 230 V system change over yet:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Chicago does their own thing. I don't imagine they've caught up to the 230 V system change over yet:whistling2:


Congress mandated it. Windy Cityians don't have a say in it.

I hope the OP used 240v EMT.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

you guys are very critical, see ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> you guys are very critical, see ya!:thumbsup:


More than Mom & Dad are? :whistling2:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> you guys are very critical, see ya!:thumbsup:


Don't wuss out now! Stick around and you might learn something. It's no place for the thin skinned, amigo.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

ok!:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Don't wuss out now! Stick around and you might learn something. It's no place for the thin skinned, amigo.


I just like looking at the pretty pictures. 

Sparks, as long as you have reasons why you did what you did, nobody can really bust on you. Heck, I bend the rules all the time. Sometimes I follow the rules, but the work ends up pretty ugly. There's always a reason, formed in my tiny little mind, for what I did. Realistically, you know that it's easier to critique someone else's work when you didn't have to do it yourself. Show me the guy that does picture-perfect, textbook looking work every time and I'll show you a guy that's probably in the unemployment line or doing government work.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone who posts pics of work they've done is going to get criticized more than they imagine or want. Even a perfect job will get picked apart by someone. 

I think the work looks fine. Although I didn't study the pics that closely. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Besides, if you can't take it here, how are you going to survive out in the real world?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

alright leason learned, ill remember that next time!:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> alright leason learned, ill remember that next time!:thumbsup:


Next time you post a picture of work you did, say, "Here's some work I did. If you don't like it, kiss my ass". :laughing:

We like pictures. It's just that not many people here have a life, so picking apart pictures is what we do for entertainment. No big deal. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks for the info!!!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

needs some work!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is that the outside half of the story?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

no, different house


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

looks pretty!!!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

you like?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> you like?


Yes, I like pizza very much.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> needs some work!


You mean to get that condulet cover off.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

what?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yes, I like pizza very much.




By the 1950s, basketball had become a major college sport, thus paving the way for a growth of interest in professional basketball. In 1959, a basketball hall of fame was founded in Springfield, Massachusetts, site of the first game. Its rosters include the names of great players, coaches, referees and people who have contributed significantly to the development of the game.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> By the 1950s, basketball had become a major college sport, thus paving the way for a growth of interest in professional basketball. In 1959, a basketball hall of fame was founded in Springfield, Massachusetts, site of the first game. Its rosters include the names of great players, coaches, referees and people who have contributed significantly to the development of the game.


Excellent, thanks Bob, may I quote this?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

what the hell are you talikin about???


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> what the hell are you talikin about???


 Pizza and Basketball


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> what the hell are you talikin about???


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


you are such a TOOL


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I want to shoot those smileys in the face.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I want to shoot those smileys in the face.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


>


Haha, that's what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I want to shoot those smileys in the face.



They do get pretty aggravating, don't they?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Peter D said:


> They do get pretty aggravating, don't they?


There's an interesting article on yahoo for you....check it out:
#10

http://finance.yahoo.com/real-estat...places-for-the-rich-and-single=realestate-buy


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> There's an interesting article on yahoo for you....check it out:
> #10
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/real-estat...places-for-the-rich-and-single=realestate-buy


Too bad I hate Boston. :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Too bad I hate Boston. :laughing:


All this time I thought you an ya boy Tom Brady were hanging out together in beantown.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Chicago Electrical Code States: 

18-27-230.43. Wiring Methods for 600 Volt, Nominal, or Less. *
Service-entrance conductors shall be installed in accordance with the applicable requirements of this chapter covering the type of wiring method used and limited to the following methods:
(1) Rigid metal conduit;
(2) Intermediate metal conduit;
*(3) SERVICE-ENTRANCE CABLES FOR EXISTING RESIDENTIAL :thumbup: OCCUPANCIES OF NOT MORE THAN THREE UNITS;
* (4) Busways; 
(5) Cablebus;
(6) Mineral-insulated, metal-sheathed cable.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

That horse shoe is upside down. All the luck will run out of it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> oh like this is even better...
> 
> Location: Hack City, USA aka New Orleans


Hey now, work here doesn't meet inspection if it isn't properly hacked.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

check out my before and after pics!


----------



## albduke (Aug 5, 2009)

*sweet*

were you able to make a few bucks?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anybody know what percentages of fires in chicago are electrical related..? compate that statistic to.....say another city that doesnt have emt...


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

emt is the way to go!:thumbup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

It's definitely the more labor intensive method. If I were wiring my own home from scratch, I might go that route, although I don't think it's any safer.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> It's definitely the more labor intensive method. If I were wiring my own home from scratch, I might go that route, although I don't think it's any safer.


I would use aluminum romex and FPE breakers.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

how about if someone drives a nail in the wall and hits the romex, potential fire!!!


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Not a bad idea!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> how about if someone drives a nail in the wall and hits the romex, potential fire!!!


I had a "trim carpenter" use 2 1/2" finish nails in his gun and hit a wire that ran through the bottom plate going into the basement 

No fire, but a short that was easy to find once I took a claw hammer to the (3) pieces of molding


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> how about if someone drives a nail in the wall and hits the romex, potential fire!!!


How about if someone puts a couch leg down on top of an extension cord plugged into a circuit wired with EMT? Potential fire!


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> How about if someone puts a couch leg down on top of an extension cord plugged into a circuit wired with EMT? Potential fire!



Haha! Exactly! Can't be going around in life constantly worried about the sky falling! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Haha! Exactly! Can't be going around in life constantly worried about the sky falling! :thumbsup:


I thought sky hooks keep the sky from falling. :jester:

~Matt


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it looks great! Dont listen to these jerks on the forum


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

I attended a seminar a few years ago which was conducted by an engineer from UL. He discussed many different subjects and was very informative. At the time, Arc Fault breakers were not required by the NEC. He indicated that the majority (40%) of the home fires in the United States were started from an electrical source. Of these fires, 37% were related to Romex. The problems most commonly noted during the post fire inspections indicated that the Romex was improperly nailed to the stubs or had been “nicked” during or after installation, causing a slow arching within the walls. Since the installation of Romex is a cheaper alternative (material and less skilled labor) than EMT, the Arch Fault breaker was developed.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

thank you pjmurph, for the that!! connduit is always the best way to go!!!:thumbup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice opinion.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> I attended a seminar a few years ago which was conducted by an engineer from UL. He discussed many different subjects and was very informative. At the time, Arc Fault breakers were not required by the NEC. He indicated that the majority (40%) of the home fires in the United States were started from an electrical source. Of these fires, 37% were related to Romex. The problems most commonly noted during the post fire inspections indicated that the Romex was improperly nailed to the stubs or had been “nicked” during or after installation, causing a slow arching within the walls. Since the installation of Romex is a cheaper alternative (material and less skilled labor) than EMT, the Arch Fault breaker was developed.


 that's ridiculous........LOL but what ever floats your boat.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, I agree. That is one of the most ignorant statements I've heard in quite a while.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

I am just relaying the findings of UL; this was not a statement made by me nor did I state that this was my opinion. I would have a hard time dismissing the validity of the findings of UL, afterall, this is what they do.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

99% of all statistics are false. Do you have UL's position that you claim anywhere in writing?


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

No, I do not have anything in writing. What reason would this individual have to give ficticous statistics? It is not as though the information was presented by someone without professional credentials. If this was information provided by a salesman or manufacturer, it might be little less believable.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds like huge stinkin' pile of elephant dung.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you ever heard of why there was a need for the Arch Fault breaker? If yes, please share what you have heard.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

To trip the breaker when there is an "arc" not "arch".


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Electricians are always easy scape goats for house fires. What about the guy that dropped his roach clip and passed out??


----------

